# Good motherboard for LGA 1155



## Tintai (May 4, 2013)

Hey

What motherboard do you recommend for LGA 1155(i7-2600k) and Corsair Vengeance?
Now I have ASRock p67 PRO 3 B3 but I want to change.

Mobo must have:
- USB 3.0 and pin connector inside.
- Minimum three SATA III connector
- I don't need two or more PCI-E so maybe one PCI-E.
- UEFI

Hmm maybe Asus? Or Gigabyte?

~Tintai


----------



## Asylum (May 4, 2013)

I have this board.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ASUS-Maximu...588778105?pt=Motherboards&hash=item5af0e7c679

Best board I have owned to date.


----------



## lyndonguitar (May 4, 2013)

what is your budget for a new mobo?


----------



## Tintai (May 4, 2013)

~120$.

Thanks Asylum. But I wait for another proposition.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (May 4, 2013)

Well if we're doing refurbs there's this Z77 board for a bit less. This would be good if you wanted to go Ivy and run faster mem at some point. http://www.ebay.com/itm/ASUS-P8Z77-V-Intel-Z77-SLI-CrossFire-Socket-1155-ATX-Motherboard-/400437254572?pt=Motherboards&hash=item5d3beb99ac


----------



## Widjaja (May 4, 2013)

My Motherboard is fine.
There is a pro version which does just as well but gives you an extra thrid party SATA 3 controller and Firewire.
The GEN 3 allows you to upgrade to Ivy Bridge if deciding to do so in th future.

Latest BIOS maybe an issue since it appears it is catered for either Win 7/8 or Win XP/Vista.
I just didn't bother to update.

AsRock has their own version which I think is a Z68 Extreme 3 or 4.
I think it is cheaper but just as reliable.


----------



## puma99dk| (May 4, 2013)

Tintai where in the world r u? bcs maybe find something in ur country would be cheaper so u don't need to pay taxes of what u order outside.

but there r a lot of good boards out there like Asus Maximus IV Gene-Z/Gen3, V Gene and so on where u get nice features and in the expensive but u can get a "OPEN BOX" at newegg for 149,99USD: ASUS Maximus V Gene Micro ATX Intel Motherboard - ...


----------



## Tintai (May 4, 2013)

I'm from Poland and this Asus Maximus V cost $223. Non "open box".

Maybe 2 PCI-E x16 slots is good for me. Maybe I buy in the future second card.

Can anyone recommend me mobo with 2 PCI-E 3.0 x16?
And I have PSU 650W.


----------



## Aquinus (May 4, 2013)

Tintai said:


> Can anyone recommend me mobo with 2 PCI-E 3.0 x16?



You're not going to find a board without a PLX chip on skt1155 that can do two slots of full 16 lanes and those boards can get expensive. If 8 lanes is fine, most motherboards already have that and you're not going to see a whole lot of difference between 8 and 16. I'm not sure what kind of options you have where you live though.


----------



## puma99dk| (May 4, 2013)

Aquinus said:


> You're not going to find a board without a PLX chip on skt1155 that can do two slots of full 16 lanes and those boards can get expensive. If 8 lanes is fine, most motherboards already have that and you're not going to see a whole lot of difference between 8 and 16. I'm not sure what kind of options you have where you live though.



it has actually been proven that running through a PLX chip is sometimes slower then running native 2 x8


----------



## Baum (May 4, 2013)

Asrock Z77 Extreme4 120€ in germany, if you can live with it features 
http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/Z77 Extreme4/

my friend got Z77 Pro4 for less, and it's uefi is equal that means you just have to look for features


----------



## Tintai (May 4, 2013)

I see. I must increase my budget.
If I would take ASRock Z77 Extreme4 or Asus Maximus V my OCZ 650W would suffice?


----------



## Aquinus (May 4, 2013)

Tintai said:


> If I would take ASRock Z77 Extreme4 or Asus Maximus V my OCZ 650W would suffice?



Yes, it should be more than enough.


----------



## Pehla (May 4, 2013)

Tintai said:


> If I would take ASRock Z77 Extreme4



this one is cheaper  and quite god...,u dont realy need to spend extra cash of mobo...!! psu is fine with one graphic card!


----------



## Tintai (May 4, 2013)

Thanks.

I think I'll take Asus Maximum V. But if you have any other suggestions...


----------



## xxdozer322 (May 4, 2013)

MSI Z77-G45?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/MSI-Z77A-G4...688468464?pt=Motherboards&hash=item51a6a95df0


----------

